# YES! YES! finally finished tweeking the recipe.....



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

.....I have finally experimented to the point that I get quick trace, easy pour, lots of warm saponification, quick hardening and easy cutting. :sing::thumb::buds:
Its Goats Milk Soap of course with Palm Kernel Oil, Olive Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Coconut Oil, Calenduler Oil and EO scent. The pink one is the same recipe but with Jojoba Oil and Patchouli EO.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Your soap is beautiful.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

that looks great...what did you use to cut that...I like the wavy lines?


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I have this cutter.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job--I love crinkle cuts! Patch is my favorite EO, but it has gotten so pricey. I bet with those oils, it is a wonderful soap.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

beautiful soap!! Congrats :rock:


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Looks wonderful!!!!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Tinker said:


> Great job--I love crinkle cuts! Patch is my favorite EO, but it has gotten so pricey. I bet with those oils, it is a wonderful soap.


Yes Patch EO is expensive here too.... 10ml bottle $10.95 AUD... but that is enough to make 100 yummy smelling Soap. :nanner:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful Shazza!! Beautiful tops, wonderfully equal soaps. How I envy folks that can cut so nicely!!

(that's why I have Kelsei mold ... can't cut soap worth a whatever!!)

Better change your label to reflect your new recipe!!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Beautiful Shazza!! Beautiful tops, wonderfully equal soaps. How I envy folks that can cut so nicely!!
> 
> (that's why I have Kelsei mold ... can't cut soap worth a whatever!!)
> 
> Better change your label to reflect your new recipe!!



LOL I too am in shock Cindi cos I weighed them all and they even weigh the same hehe. I have run off new labels for the pink ones.


----------



## sassysuds (May 8, 2010)

Your soap looks wonderful.


----------



## JustineInWA (Jan 23, 2010)

Your soap looks beautiful!


----------

